# Decent sander £60 budget



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I want to sand our existing table and chairs so i dont have to buy a new one  i have already done 1 chair with sandpaper but **** an age.

Will £60 get me something decent.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I had a dewalt sander that got nicked about ten years ago and at the time I couldn't afford another decent one so I brought the older version of this http://www.screwfix.com/p/erbauer-erb618sdr-sheet-sander-230-240v/8525g which I have used and abused but it still hasn't given up, had it about nine and half years now and used it for work up until about two months ago so it should last a digger a lifetime. It's still in perfect working order by the way


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I sanded a side unit at the weekend, I just slapped an 80 sanding disk onto my das6, worked a treat


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

i bought a mcallister from [email protected] and it doubles up as a polisher for the car i think it was about 25


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I bought a Bosch PSM 200. good reviews and got £30 off with a code.


----------

